# New Ibanez singlecut BTB 6 string for 2014



## LordHar (Jan 10, 2014)

I think it looks awesome. The new Premium SR's also look very cool.

BTB686SC, 6-String - Natural Flat (BTB686SC-NTF) - Ibanez Gitarren - Produkte


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Jan 10, 2014)

Woah, looks cool, I need a 4string version of this 
but I've never realised why they make only 23 frets on lower strings, it's a big deal for me cause in some songs I need 24frets on low B and E


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/254217-possible-singlecut-version-ibanez-btb-coming.html

Still looks messed up with that tapering strip of maple on the bass side of the fretboard and body


----------



## JoeyW (Jan 10, 2014)

Yesssssss


----------



## Skygoneblue (Jan 11, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/254217-possible-singlecut-version-ibanez-btb-coming.html
> 
> Still looks messed up with that tapering strip of maple on the bass side of the fretboard and body



Yea, they should just put a top on that thing. Showing neck-throughs is like girls who wear tube tops with strapped bras. You just... *sigh*


----------



## LordHar (Jan 17, 2014)

Some more pictures:


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a raging hard-on for this and I hardly play bass. Much less 6 string bass. But I WILL HAVE THIS.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 18, 2014)

MrSleepwalker said:


> Woah, looks cool, I need a 4string version of this
> but I've never realised why they make only 23 frets on lower strings, it's a big deal for me cause in some songs I need 24frets on low B and E



really? do you?


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 18, 2014)

On one hand I really hope people don't buy this because it's so bad to look at with that maple strip, but on the other hand I really hope people buy this so ibanez start making more single cuts.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 21, 2014)

I like the idea, but the upper bout looks really disproportionate. I think the Warwick Thumb SC is a much better execution of this concept.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 21, 2014)

yingmin said:


> I like the idea, but the upper bout looks really disproportionate. I think the Warwick Thumb SC is a much better execution of this concept.



It's the disproportionate part that makes it awesome to me; else it would just look like an oddly shaped LP-Bass clone


----------

